# PayPal pre-pay card



## jonix

Hi,

I live in the UK but need a pre-pay VISA card for paying bills (ENEL etc). I tried to register for one before going to Italy last week using the PayPal site and I was given a code for a Lottomaticard vendor. I visited several Tabacchi to swap the code for a card but none of them seemed to understand my print out.

The only other option is to have the card sent to an address in Italy. The problem is that because the house in Italy is new build and doesn't have a postbox it seems that post can't get there.

Is there anyone that could provide an address that I could get the card sent to in Italy to then forward on to me in the UK? I can then use PayPal online to charge it up and use it to pay Enel.

Alternatively, does anyone know of a pay as you go mail forwarding service in Italy that can do the above on a commercial basis.

Kind regards, Jon


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello and welcome

I would not recommend you send it to a stranger or indeed ask someone you don't know to be responsible for your card. I can't understand why you would need a pre pay card.. why not use your visa to pay your bills then pay it off at the end of the month?

Maiden


----------



## jonix

Thanks for the reply. ENEL only accepts Italian credit cards, that is the main reason for my requirement. Sending the card to a stranger is not a problem because it is a pre-pay card and is of no use until charged.


----------



## symbolrate

Hello,

If you have an Enel bill to pay, you must have a house here and presumably a bank account with Codice Fiscale for when you bought the house. Using that information you can also get a Post Office current or savings account and use that for the 'direct debit' to pay Enel. I personally use our UK post office credit card for most of my spending as I can load it up with my pension every month and use it without further charges to draw cash and pay for purchases without charges at the best commercial exchange rates available. 

Francis


----------



## le27

*Paypal online*

Hi I was just wondering I live here in italy and want to be able to use a paypal card to top up here in italy and transfer to my family with a paypal in the uk is that possible?





I live in the UK but need a pre-pay VISA card for paying bills (ENEL etc). I tried to register for one before going to Italy last week using the PayPal site and I was given a code for a Lottomaticard vendor. I visited several Tabacchi to swap the code for a card but none of them seemed to understand my print out.

The only other option is to have the card sent to an address in Italy. The problem is that because the house in Italy is new build and doesn't have a postbox it seems that post can't get there.

Is there anyone that could provide an address that I could get the card sent to in Italy to then forward on to me in the UK? I can then use PayPal online to charge it up and use it to pay Enel.

Alternatively, does anyone know of a pay as you go mail forwarding service in Italy that can do the above on a commercial basis.

Kind regards, Jon[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pezzacookie

I too wish to pay utility bills for my parents home in Italy from the uk. The post office told me I couldn't set up a dd. is this incorrect? 

Thanks,perri


----------



## NickZ

Do you have a postal account? Post office will only do direct debit from one of their own accounts. At least I assume so.

Do you have an Italian or Euro zone bank account?


----------



## Pezzacookie

NickZ said:


> Do you have a postal account? Post office will only do direct debit from one of their own accounts. At least I assume so.
> 
> Do you have an Italian or Euro zone bank account?


Hi nick,
I have a postal account, I could organise a bank account, I assume Citibank would be best? I have an identity card which i organised last year at the comune so I guess I'm classed as a resident?
Thanks perri


----------



## NickZ

If you're resident (look at the card but you should be) and you're abroad I'd suggest somebody like ING online. There are other online accounts but the ING is basically free. Free for the account. Free for the debit and credit card. Free for most payments.

I use Intessa which is slightly more expensive but is still virtually free. But I think you'd have to go into the bank to setup the account. With ING you can mail everything in I think.


----------



## Pezzacookie

Thanks, I'll see how I get on on Monday! Let you know


----------

